# Driver App on IPad Mini



## AnimalCop (Sep 13, 2014)

Question, for a tetchy, I dl the driver app on my iPad which has cellular access, I just got a iPad mini without cellular access and I can't get the driver app to dl, I have the link but when I click on link it says I need a iPhone 4 or newer, I was going to hot spot this mini to my cell phone. Anyone have a work around for that. I'm assuming the phone has to have a phone number attached to it that's why I can't direct dl the driver app.

Anyone?


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash (Aug 25, 2014)

I was going to do the same thing. A company called FreedomPop will literally give you 500MB a month for free using a mobile hotspot that they charge like $20 for.

I'm really confused how this whole downloading the driver app even works. It's not on the App Store and it's not for jailbroken phones? Apple doesn't even allow that kind of thing to my knowledge.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

AnimalCop said:


> Question, for a tetchy, I dl the driver app on my iPad which has cellular access, I just got a iPad mini without cellular access and I can't get the driver app to dl, I have the link but when I click on link it says I need a iPhone 4 or newer, I was going to hot spot this mini to my cell phone. Anyone have a work around for that. I'm assuming the phone has to have a phone number attached to it that's why I can't direct dl the driver app.
> 
> Anyone?


Yes, but your iPad has to have a built-in GPS. Sign-up for BYOD with iPhone 4s in the registration and you should be good.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

Once you're signed up how do you change devices?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

AnimalCop said:


> Question, for a tetchy, I dl the driver app on my iPad which has cellular access, I just got a iPad mini without cellular access and I can't get the driver app to dl, I have the link but when I click on link it says I need a iPhone 4 or newer, I was going to hot spot this mini to my cell phone. Anyone have a work around for that. I'm assuming the phone has to have a phone number attached to it that's why I can't direct dl the driver app.
> 
> Anyone?


You should be able to download without issues. 
Http://t.uber.com/iphone

Also, you can have the driver app on 1 or more devices, you must make sure you are log off on one device before logging in on a different device.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

OK - I can log in properly w/ my iPhone & PC but get "Invalid username or p/w" on the iPad 3. Verified username/password numerous times on the iPad.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

PDX2012 said:


> OK - I can log in properly w/ my iPhone & PC but get "Invalid username or p/w" on the iPad 3. Verified username/password numerous times on the iPad.


Uber has changed the download system. 
I got the same issue trying to log in.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

is it for iphone 4 or just iphone 4s?


----------



## Supajay (Oct 24, 2014)

I use an iPad mini with hotspot from my phone and it works fine. Try downloading the app off another Wi-Fi instead of your phones hotspot.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

So I can use my iPad 3 w/cell capability? I just ordered a car mount for it b/c I have to switch glasses to see the tiny text on my iPhone.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes


----------

